# Kimberley rock monitor



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

Any one would know where i could find a good care guide been looking around and cant seem to find anything

also any breeder's that can and would be willing to ship to northern ireland 

thx 

http://www.captivebredreptileforums.co.uk/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=985894


----------



## jamesbreck (Aug 14, 2014)

waynejuve said:


> Any one would know where i could find a good care guide been looking around and cant seem to find anything
> 
> also any breeder's that can and would be willing to ship to northern ireland
> 
> ...


Phillip nice guy does a good care sheet 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

from what I have seen there isnt much in the way of care guides for kims... however if you search for them in the forum filter you should find lots of interesting posts and info that you can piece together.... damit I cant remember his name but there was a guy on here who had a trio Kimmy , K2 and U2 ? who had some babies a while back, I dunno if he is still breeding or even using the forum as I havent seen him around in a while, but hopefully someone can remember his name .. searching for his posts would be a good idea for you


----------



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

thx guy's been looking through older posts now seem to be getting a wee bit of info here and there


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Fizz said:


> from what I have seen there isnt much in the way of care guides for kims... however if you search for them in the forum filter you should find lots of interesting posts and info that you can piece together.... damit I cant remember his name but there was a guy on here who had a trio Kimmy , K2 and U2 ? who had some babies a while back, I dunno if he is still breeding or even using the forum as I havent seen him around in a while, but hopefully someone can remember his name .. searching for his posts would be a good idea for you


You're referring to Rob, can't seem to remember what his forum name is though.

If you look into German caresheets you'll probably be more successful. But the conditions that you need to recreate in the terrarium aren't all that different what most people provide for ackies. With the biggest difference being the size and structure of the enclosure. But temperatures and humidity would be comparable since they share a similar habitat, but both species fill in different niches. 

A good site to start of your research would be this one: Startseite They provide a clear and easy method to calculate minimal terrarium sizes (150x100x150 cm or 5x3.2x5 feet LxdxH) and their forum has plenty of knowledgeable users. 

A good read if you don't have much experience with monitors would be _A Guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity_ by Danny Brown.


----------



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

yea im new to monitors so that will diffidently be worth a read thx


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

perhaps the care sheets on my site and husbandry tips page might be of use to you.
philipniceguy click the care sheet tab. Hope it helps


----------



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

philipniceguy said:


> perhaps the care sheets on my site and husbandry tips page might be of use to you.
> philipniceguy click the care sheet tab. Hope it helps



philipniceguy you legend just what i was looking for:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

waynejuve said:


> philipniceguy you legend just what i was looking for:2thumb:


glad to be of help


----------



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey philip what about night time temps? can they drop at night or should it stay consistent throughout?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

waynejuve said:


> Hey philip what about night time temps? can they drop at night or should it stay consistent throughout?


you can allow them to drop but with most sp you dont want to go lower than 24'c though some sp can tolerate much lower (not kims)


----------



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

what about a temp gradient? would it be best as vertical or horizontal if needed? 

sry for all the questions now but just want to make sure i get everything right


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

waynejuve said:


> what about a temp gradient? would it be best as vertical or horizontal if needed?
> 
> sry for all the questions now but just want to make sure i get everything right


 both to a degree. Put the basking area up high towards one side of the Viv, rather than the middle. Then the hottest place will be up there and below this will be medium temps and to the opposite side low down will be the coolest temps. Adding a source of background heat if required (depends of Viv design, where its located etc)


----------



## waynejuve (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok cool,think it would be safe to say i would need some background heat especially with the colder weather coming in so was thinking putting a ceramic in to one side as well and that would help with night time temps also,only concern here is it drying the air out to quick as it dries out my gtp viv pretty quick during the day but saying that she's in an big exo terra that are rubbish for keeping humidity anyway, not to sure here


----------

